# 1941 9N carb help



## offwrk2hnt (Feb 20, 2014)

Im no expert so bear with me please. My tractor ran fine in fall. I replaced batt, fuel bowel, distributer, New points and condenser, new 437 plugs gapped to 25 , new plug wires.

starts and runs for a couple mins..l then cuts off. Fuel flowing through carb. While it's running... Something in the carb "switches" on the back of carb like the idle swithes turns that screw or switch up and it cuts off......I cant move it back to what looks like normal position after this happens.... won't restart again for a while. ?.......Help


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

offwrk2hnt said:


> Im no expert so bear with me please. My tractor ran fine in fall. I replaced batt, fuel bowel, distributer, New points and condenser, new 437 plugs gapped to 25 , new plug wires.
> 
> starts and runs for a couple mins..l then cuts off. Fuel flowing through carb. While it's running... Something in the carb "switches" on the back of carb like the idle swithes turns that screw or switch up and it cuts off......I cant move it back to what looks like normal position after this happens.... won't restart again for a while. ?.......Help


Welcome....

?????? Need more info??? Screw or switch ????? edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you talking about the linkage to the governor!?! As Ken said, a few pictures with your finger pointing at the culprit would be great!
Cheers


----------



## offwrk2hnt (Feb 20, 2014)

ok, here is picture red arrow pointing to switch. its normally a little lower - down than this picture shows while running. Then after a few mins something happens ans this swithc pulls all the way up and tractor cuts off.....then i cant even move the switch.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a speed adjustment / throttle stop screw right there in the carburetor throttle lever ( not Switch). Try adjusting this screw so that the throttle lever doesn't come back so far ( or up so high as you describe) and choke the engine. Sounds like that might be your problem!?!


----------



## offwrk2hnt (Feb 20, 2014)

while running ......this speed / govener is in the down position...then all of the sudden it goes to an up position and shuts tractor off......this happens while just sitting and running, im not even on the tractor when it happens, not under load or anything?????


----------



## offwrk2hnt (Feb 20, 2014)

here is a better pic.......when it cuts off the speed govner is in an extreamly upright position JUST LIKE SEEN HERE, while its runnig its much lower.....as stated it shuts itself off while just idling.....


----------



## offwrk2hnt (Feb 20, 2014)

and after it moves up into this position and shuts off it is stuck there i cant move that swich at all?????im completely at a loss....as stated all this while idling, im not touching anything.....does this on its own after just 2-3 mins of running.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a problem with your governor perhaps. As a check, disconnect the rod from the governor to the carb and manually work the carb butterfly, should be able to get a normal motion of throttle that way with no runaway. If that's the case, check the governor linkage rods, springs and the governor as well.
You may need to get a manual for the proper method of setting the up the governor and the rods, etc.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have an old 1968 3hp Evinrude outboard and one year it would start and then cut out after about running for 5 seconds. I worked on it for a good day and a half pulling my hair out. Eventually I got a fresh can of gas and it started up and ran fine. Still runs fine years later.


----------

